# New Forum



## Chris (May 9, 2006)

Summer's here, and I know there are plenty of us that drank a little too much dark beer over the winter. Diet/exercise routines, cooking tips, recipes, vitamins and supplements, all that jazz goes here.


----------



## Papa Shank (May 9, 2006)

I spend most of my time reading up on diet/exercise/supplements, might be of help for anyone actually interested.


----------



## Regor (May 9, 2006)

To avoid a hangover, take some vitamin *B*


----------



## Leon (May 9, 2006)

good call, Chris! what about tips on hand/wrist health?


----------



## Christopher (May 9, 2006)

As one of the resident old farts on the board with a beer belly happening, I applaud this!


----------



## Chris (May 9, 2006)

Leon said:


> good call, Chris! what about tips on hand/wrist health?



Well that's health, isn't it?


----------



## Shannon (May 9, 2006)

Health & fitness...What's that?


----------



## Leon (May 9, 2006)

Chris said:


> Well that's health, isn't it?


yeah, just a little slow here today


----------



## Drew (May 9, 2006)

Where's Nightlightboy when we need someone to tell us how gay we are?


----------



## Dylan7620 (May 9, 2006)

Regor said:


> To avoid a hangover, take some vitamin *B*


and some pedialite to wash it down: makes ya good to go


----------



## Vince (May 9, 2006)

Leon said:


> good call, Chris! what about tips on hand/wrist health?



stop whackin' off.


----------



## Leon (May 9, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> stop whackin' off.


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2006)

desertdweller said:


> stop whackin' off.



copter

Great forum idea Chris!


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 9, 2006)

lol, we can have the '7 thing to improve your health"


----------



## nyck (May 9, 2006)

Pretty sweet idea Chris. 

As of late, I've been getting into a healthier lifestyle. I just stopped drinking sodas all together and I'm working out everyday.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 9, 2006)

Regor said:


> To avoid a hangover, take some vitamin *B*



Or just drink a lot of water. Dehydration is what alcohol causes.


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2006)

^ You need antioxidants (like Vit B) to combat the free radicals that alcohol use causes.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 9, 2006)

thats entirely different though. I was talking about waking up in the morning and NOT feeling like shat ;D


----------



## noodles (May 9, 2006)

So was I. When I get drunk, I usually wash down some B with a bottle of pedialite before bed. I wake up in much better shape.


----------



## Metal Ken (May 9, 2006)

i just chug like 3 -4 bottles worth of water. Never had a problem yet. Never been hungover actually lol.


----------



## David (May 9, 2006)

great idea!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (May 9, 2006)

Regor said:


> To avoid a hangover, take some vitamin *B*


is that Bfor Booze?


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 9, 2006)

7 Dying Trees said:


> is that Bfor Booze?


could be Boobs.


----------



## bostjan (May 9, 2006)

B is for big boobs, booze, bottom-end, beer, and blowjobs. 

B is the best letter. Bostjan starts with B.

This post brought to you by the number 69.

....

B vitamins are very important, since they are not as abundant as vitamin a or c. I probably don't get as much b vitamins as I should.


----------



## Shawn (May 9, 2006)

All I can say is ever since I quit smoking, i've been getting back in shape with fitness, cool addition, Chris, nice job.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 10, 2006)

ummm who is the mod for this section???


----------



## bostjan (May 10, 2006)

All of the mods are.


----------



## D-EJ915 (May 10, 2006)

bostjan said:


> All of the mods are.


Mods FTW!!!!! 35-k here we come! lol


----------



## eaeolian (May 10, 2006)

Regor said:


> To avoid a hangover, take some vitamin *B*



Try Chaser. Vitamin B plus activated charcoal to leach out the impurities.


----------



## Leon (May 10, 2006)

Shawn said:


> All I can say is ever since I quit smoking, i've been getting back in shape with fitness, cool addition, Chris, nice job.


that could be a big one... starting a thread about methods you used, how it was, etc, around your quitting smoking


----------



## Chris (May 10, 2006)

Ibanez_fanboy said:


> ummm who is the mod for this section???



All the mods here are supermods.


----------



## Mastodon (May 10, 2006)

Hooray! Expansion!

I expected to see your barbecued rg550 in here.


----------



## Ibanez_fanboy (May 11, 2006)

Chris said:


> All the mods here are supermods.


damn, i thought i could apply


----------

